# Audio Device problem



## mrwayne

I am getting a yellow ? other devices and a yellow ! Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus. Properties says 'drivers not installed code 28'. location 65535 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus). I tried to install driver and don't know where/what it is. If I disable or remove the next time I boot it is back. I am running Windows XP Media Center Edition SP2 on a Dell E510/5150 and have a Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS (WDM) sound card. Any suggestions??


----------



## MysticEyes

Is this it?

http://us.creative.com/support/down...&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=21&y=17


----------



## mrwayne

Good try but this Dell is desktop and I already have updated to V2.08.0004 and it did not affect the Audio Device problem. Thanks


----------



## MysticEyes

The SC model you listed is for notebooks. Are you sure it's a ZS?

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q...S&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=X&oi=froogle&ct=title


----------



## mrwayne

Yes It is a Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS refer to http://us.creative.com/support/down...&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=0&x=24&y=13

This was the update for the OEM card in my desktop.

mrwayne


----------



## tracy yap

pls.....I need some help.My pc model is Microsoft Windows XP Starter Edition for malaysia.I think this model is a bit too old.BUt now I'm acing the same problrm.It;s show that "This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)".So what should I do now?Hope can receive the reply soon.tq.


----------



## RSTLNE101

In my case, it was modem drivers.

Dell Latitude D630. Conexant D330 HDA MDC WinXP/Win2K Modem

Driver V.7.59.00.50

This file did the trick: http://ftp.us.dell.com/comm/R147115.EXE

Hope this helps! 

-thegrumpyadmin.com


----------



## thommy4024

Get on the web, go to GOOGLE search for the UUA device driver, and in stall it...


----------



## thommy4024

Sorry !!!

I gave the WRONG info on that . I meant to type the UAA Bus driver, and install it...

thommy4024 !


----------

